# Etisalat Extra Charging



## AsadRoman (Jul 31, 2012)

Dear Mates,

I wonder if anyone can help me with your valuable suggestions.

I had elife 8 MB Unlimited services from Etisalat fromlast year and i have no issues with it. Precious 4 months i was out of my place so thats why i couldn't able to pay the bill on time which results as suspension and deactivation of my Elife Account .
In November i called 101 and they informed me that you have to pay the bill 2379 AED to reactivate the account . Meanwhile you will not be charges until the elife service is reactivated for you. In December 2013 i payed 1000 Dirham and Left over was 1379 AED. 
Today i went to pay 1379 AED to reactivate the elife for me and i found out the now i have to pay 2179 AED. was clueless whats the issue. Called 101 and they informed that your service is activated thats why 799 AED is charged. As i informed that my internet and other services are closed and am not receiving any internet nothing at ol then why you charged 799 and for what?

The customer service informed me that service is still there. but its closed for you.please pay it . Thank you for calling etisalat.

What he mean be services

Can anyone please suggest the action to be taken from my side. Please note that my internet services/TV services/landline services is not working from 3 months.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

They'll still charge you the monthly fees, even if you're not using it, unless you actually cancel and close the account. My husband had the same issue with an internet dongle. Had no option but to pay it. Sadly the duoplopy of telecommunications in the UAE are crooks.


----------



## AsadRoman (Jul 31, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> They'll still charge you the monthly fees, even if you're not using it, unless you actually cancel and close the account. My husband had the same issue with an internet dongle. Had no option but to pay it. Sadly the duoplopy of telecommunications in the UAE are crooks.


I have the call record of customer service representative in november when he informed that i will not be charged untill my account is reactivate.

The monthly line rent charges are 50 AED. Not 799


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah well, they were meant to have closed my hubby's account and didn't. Still accrued charges.


----------

